# Getting a tow for my truck with plow attached



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

It might be a dumb question but does anyone know if I can get a flatbed for my truck with the plow still on? Its a 99 suburban


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Smart tow guy = yes

Lazy or stupid guy = nope

When i was still towing i was the smart guy .


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Awesome since you have knowledge was there added fees for doing it? My trucks at my house everything went to hell, blew the hard line for the brakes and I was going to vice grip the line to get through since it does my property only and now I lost the fuel pump so I'm just gonna try and get it to the shop at work and do things right worst case it sits and ill deal with it in The spring...


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Why not drop the plow?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

20 to 30 more depending how much extra work . And yes if possible drop plow .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

prezek said:


> Why not drop the plow?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Once they see the plow on the truck they assume you are making money and up charge you. Lose the plow, load the truck with haul boxes and wear a magazine that. They will feel sorry for you and tow you for free to the NJTP


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

That shouldn't make any difference at all.
I lost a front wheel on my 87 1 ton and they dragged it right on with the plow on. Put a piece of 2x12 under the hub so it would slide on the bed.


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

I was hoping to leave it on so I can have some of the more knowledgeable guys at the shop help to try and identify the parasitic drain and the slow pump issues im also having, I guess dropping the plow is fine cause my more important issues don't involve the plow at all... the trucks not currently insured and tabs expired last year so I was gonna tow it in and sneak it back home when fixed if I gotta come back for the plow I probably wouldn't go back with it to the shop too much risking it!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Ive had mine towed with the plow no problem


----------



## Mopar Tech (Oct 27, 2020)

Are you having it towed to a shop? If so drop the plow.
Pet peeve of mine when people bring their truck in to be worked on with the plow on it.
Unless of course you are having an issue with the plow you want looked at


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

All is good now i dropped the plow and convinced a buddy with a hiniker mount to hook up my plow and tow an equipment trailer with my truck on it, didn't think he'd be willing to travel as far as he did so I guess I owe him a favor in the future, truck got taken to the shop at my work (garbage service) so plenty of room for my truck with plow... next season I will be more prepared Thank you guys for your responses


----------



## HeavyG603 (Sep 4, 2018)

Glad you got it resolved! Towing with a plow is a pain. I ran into this last season a lot with my 2008 F250, only seem to break down during a storm. Dropping the plow ? Sure, now my plow is in the road now what ?(tried this once, towns DOT was not a fan). The biggest problem I ran into was my tow plan (AAA) refused anything with a plow. If you can still limp to a parking lot fine, but mine were always sudden deaths at the worst locations. Always came down to cash. If breakdowns happen, skip the auto club call the tow company directly and tell them you need a rollback. Have them load you in reverse. In my area this was costing me $300-$350, which got me into the new truck quickly for this year.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

HeavyG603 said:


> Glad you got it resolved! Towing with a plow is a pain. I ran into this last season a lot with my 2008 F250, only seem to break down during a storm. Dropping the plow ? Sure, now my plow is in the road now what ?(tried this once, towns DOT was not a fan). The biggest problem I ran into was my tow plan (AAA) refused anything with a plow. If you can still limp to a parking lot fine, but mine were always sudden deaths at the worst locations. Always came down to cash. If breakdowns happen, skip the auto club call the tow company directly and tell them you need a rollback. Have them load you in reverse. In my area this was costing me $300-$350, which got me into the new truck quickly for this year.


One of the good things of living in a small town. I know most of the tow company personally. They are a 3rd generation operation. Also know most of their operators. I know if I call after hours it will either be Jesse or Brian that answers. If I call the office Anne answers the phone and if I need a flatbed I tell her to send Bob.
An in town snatch and drop is $87 with tax.


----------

